

Google X acquires ‘tremor-canceling spoon’ startup - klintcho
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/10/google-x-acquires-tremor-canceling-spoon-startup/

======
jacquesm
Super nice and well deserved, congratulations. One of the nicer start-ups of
the last few years.

